# prescriptions



## morganna (May 21, 2013)

I am thinking of moving to Spain. My daughter gets DLA and I am her carer.
I know she can take her DLA and I can take the carers allowance to spain.
But I am concerned about her medication costs.
They are free in the UK due to her disability.
Does anyone know anything about this? I am not a pensioner so cannot access that yet.

I'm not sure who to contact about her meds in Spain.
Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

morganna said:


> I am thinking of moving to Spain. My daughter gets DLA and I am her carer.
> I know she can take her DLA and I can take the carers allowance to spain.
> But I am concerned about her medication costs.
> They are free in the UK due to her disability.
> ...


no medication is free here, even if you can access state healthcare

with her DLA I _think _she'd get an S1 & healthcare that way, but check with the DWP


if you look in the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html there's a document about healthcare , in the healthcare section, which explains prescription charges


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morganna said:


> I am thinking of moving to Spain. My daughter gets DLA and I am her carer.
> I know she can take her DLA and I can take the carers allowance to spain.
> But I am concerned about her medication costs.
> They are free in the UK due to her disability.
> ...


 You would have to sign on with a gp when you arrive and arrange for her medical records to be forwarded. I'm not sure that you or even she would be eligible for free healthcare at all now tho, since they've abolished the S1 - the reciprocal agreement between the two countries????? See what the others say. I know that those in receipt of a state pension can, so maybe its the same????

Jo xxx

edit - xabiachica beat me to it lol!!!


----------



## morganna (May 21, 2013)

Thank you.
I found an email address for enquiries

[email protected]

Xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Perhaps there's something in here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/543497-thinking-moving-spain-live.html


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

morganna said:


> I am thinking of moving to Spain. My daughter gets DLA and I am her carer.
> I know she can take her DLA and I can take the carers allowance to spain.
> But I am concerned about her medication costs.
> They are free in the UK due to her disability.
> ...


Hi Morganna

You really need to talk to the DWP in Newcastle - they are very helpful.

When we came to Spain 2 years ago, my partner was able to continue to claim her ESA(incapacity benefit). The DWP issued her an S1 which stated that she is a pensioner (although she's nowhere near state retirement age). This meant that she had no problems getting registered with Spanish health-care - and pays just 10% of the prescription costs.

Also, the S1 listed myself as her dependent (even though we are not married). This means that I also have full Spanish health-care.

Your situation is obviously different, but has some things in common. You will only get a definitive answer from the DWP in Newcastle (I think!)

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## morganna (May 21, 2013)

stevec2x said:


> Hi Morganna
> 
> You really need to talk to the DWP in Newcastle - they are very helpful.
> 
> ...


Steve........thank you so much!
I shall get in touch with them next week!
M.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Morganna-I suggested exactly the same thing as stevec2 x on another forum, so thought you might already have done this.
Anyway let us know what DWP said, as many people come on here , ask a question, get advice, then we never heat from them and are left wondering what happened!


----------



## morganna (May 21, 2013)

extranjero said:


> Morganna-I suggested exactly the same thing as stevec2 x on another forum, so thought you might already have done this.
> Anyway let us know what DWP said, as many people come on here , ask a question, get advice, then we never heat from them and are left wondering what happened!



Okay okay...........don't get your knickers in a twist. 
You might come across as a bit of a dictator:rant:
After all you don't own the forum.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

morganna said:


> Okay okay...........don't get your knickers in a twist.
> You might come across as a bit of a dictator:rant:
> After all you don't own the forum.


No need for the rant! Calm down dear.
I never understand why people don't get the answer from the" horses mouth " in the first place, as, although forums are good for discussions, opinions and experiences, for accurate facts you have to go to the experts, In this case the DWP.
Same with tax questions it has to be HMRC and/ or the Hacienda in Spain
Unfortunately when you ask others you often end up with conflicting answers .


----------



## morganna (May 21, 2013)

Good news and update!

Received an email from enquiries.social-sec.Spain

'Anyone who is in receipt of a benefit that is exported to Spain, will only have to pay 10% of the cost of medications. Those in receipt of benefits will have the same medical cover and conditions as 'pensioners'. I will make a note of this and see how we can include it on our website www.gov.UK/healthcare-in-spain'.


(I had received an email from them to say it was on their website, but I pointed out to them that the info was not there).

Morganna xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morganna said:


> Good news and update!
> 
> Received an email from enquiries.social-sec.Spain
> 
> ...


Excellent news!!

Jo xx


----------



## morganna (May 21, 2013)

jojo said:


> Excellent news!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Thank you Jo

Hope this helps people. Its a big relief!!
Xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

morganna said:


> Thank you Jo
> 
> Hope this helps people. Its a big relief!!
> Xx


................ mind you, 10% of the cost of the medication. It might be worth looking a that cost????? :mmph:



Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

morganna said:


> Good news and update!
> 
> Received an email from enquiries.social-sec.Spain
> 
> ...


yes that makes sense, since you get an S1 as a 'benefit' of the benefit if you see what I mean

if it's a chronic illness (as far as Spain is concerned ) there's actually a cap of something just over 4€ per item as well

my daughter's inhaler is over 80€ - I pay just over 4€ for it, even though I pay 40%


----------



## morganna (May 21, 2013)

Yes......I checked out the prices and 10% of those prices are very doable.
Xx


----------

